# Green community - west



## brian evans (Jun 10, 2011)

Just wondered if there are any Social Gatherings happening around the above area, as we plann to be living there from Mid August. Thank you
TC
Mr B


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

May be we don't get out much, but we haven't seen any official gatherings (per say) around GCW after living there 1 year. We do have friends in GCW and spend time with them... It is a great area to live.

BTW, we just moved back to Dubai from Egypt (Katamaya / Arabella) last year as well. Really missing the golf in Cairo...


----------



## brian evans (Jun 10, 2011)

Thnaks for the information, we are counting the days until we jump the plane. 
TC
Mr B


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

brian evans said:


> Just wondered if there are any Social Gatherings happening around the above area, as we plann to be living there from Mid August. Thank you
> TC
> Mr B


No offical gatherings as per previous response, however the Premier Inn hotel which is very close by have a pub quiz on Tuesday evenings which are usually attended by local teams. These will probably start again in September after Ramadam.

GC is a lovely place to live and I hope that you will be happy there.


----------



## brian evans (Jun 10, 2011)

pmac34 said:


> No offical gatherings as per previous response, however the Premier Inn hotel which is very close by have a pub quiz on Tuesday evenings which are usually attended by local teams. These will probably start again in September after Ramadam.
> 
> GC is a lovely place to live and I hope that you will be happy there.


This is great news, as i use to run pub quizzes every month for the Tour Leaders and Local Community in Hurghada. C u Soon. Mr B


----------

